# Current Usa Satellite plus pro



## fastlight8101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi, brand new to this forum, and pretty new to aquatic plants. I've had fish thought my life with about 20 years experience. I couldn't find much information on this light. I went ahead and purchased it any ways. I really like the fact I can play with all the rgb and white led's. The color possibilities seem endless. The fact I can change intensity of the led's is amazing because I can grow low light plants until I get my co2. And adjust the light level to my plants to hopefully minimize algae. 
Anyone else use this light? What are your feelings towards it? I'm just impressed with how far technology has come. Hopefully I made a good purchase since I couldn't find much info on it.


----------



## RNHime (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice! I'm waiting on a Satellite Plus to arrive, myself. Hopefully the Plus Pros won't always cost more than twice as much as the others...
Though personally I think they should have upgraded the programming/remote control to be more straightforward. The user manual online makes it sound very convoluted! Having to hold down certain buttons 10/5 seconds at a time for certain settings to stick, yikes. Or is it not that bad to use in person?

Put some high-light loving plants in there and show us all how well it works, please! =D


----------



## fastlight8101 (Mar 12, 2015)

It really didn't take much to learn this light. After playing with it for a day I have it figured out. Right now because I have no co2 it sun rises to a 35% intensity level, and I have that across the entire spectrum. The lightning and cloud buttons are cool, but just that, serve no real purpose. Being able to adjust the color spectrum is pretty neat. I'm very excited for this light. And with its 3800 lumens Id imagine given the right environment the plants will thrive.


----------



## RNHime (Mar 4, 2015)

fastlight8101 said:


> It really didn't take much to learn this light. After playing with it for a day I have it figured out. Right now because I have no co2 it sun rises to a 35% intensity level, and I have that across the entire spectrum. The lightning and cloud buttons are cool, but just that, serve no real purpose. Being able to adjust the color spectrum is pretty neat. I'm very excited for this light. And with its 3800 lumens Id imagine given the right environment the plants will thrive.


That's good to hear.
The sunrise/sunset feature seems like the best part, especially if you're keeping fish. I've always felt bad for "flicking on the lights". I know I'd be a little freaked out if the sun was just suddenly turned on each morning, haha.
I personally love the cloud cover settings. I don't have my light on a tank yet (it's here!) but the subtle variation in color is, too me, so much nicer than just a constant, flat color. I think it's going to look awesome with iridescent fish. =) My favorite option for storms is the low intensity one. Definitely something to just sit and enjoy from time to time. Maybe it would trigger spawning in certain species of fish?? =o


----------



## fastlight8101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just a quick update. Upped the light intensity to 65% I've added some plants. I'm not running some co2 yet so I'll see how things turn out. See if I can control algae but adjusting light intensity. I've added an Amazon sword, red wenditti, anubias, foxtail, rotala, dwarf sag, and wisteria. Forgive me, I'm just learning the plants so I believe I labeled them correctly.


----------



## fastlight8101 (Mar 12, 2015)

Continuing to love this light. Added twenty neons after a fishless cycle along with what I believe is a male and female gbr and two panda corys(more to come). Added some jungle val to give some height. They continue to melt. I noticed some brown looking algae on my anubias and dwarf sag two days after adding fish. I turned light intensity down to 45%. If I have 0 ammonia, nitrite and nitrate which I do, it would have to be light intensity causing algae right? I need some fast growing plants to out compete the algae, but unsure if I want to do co2 yet. Suggestions?


----------

